# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Zebra Finches

## Zizu

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά στην παρέα! 
Λοιπόν, έχοντας κλείσει αρκετούς μήνες παρέα με τα ζεμπρακια μου μπορώ να πω πως τα έχω λατρέψει :-) 
Αυτό που θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας τώρα είναι ότι τον τελευταίο ένα μήνα, ανά περίπου μία βδομάδα το θηλυκό κάνει αυγό και ας μην τους έχω φωλιά. Πρέπει να τους βάλω φωλιά και να τα αφήσω να επωαστούν; 

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 6P μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θύμησε μου τι ηλικία έχουν τα ζεμπράκια σου Γιώργο! Τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι ή έξω;

----------


## Zizu

Ηλικιακά είναι 8-9 μηνών. Τις θερμές ώρες τι ημέρας και εφόσον το επιτρέπουν οι θερμοκρασίες τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι, τις υπόλοιπες ώρες τα έχω μέσα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 6P μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις φωλίτσα προς το Μάρτιο, για να έχουν μεγαλώσει λίγο παραπάνω. Αν και τεχνικά 9 μηνών θεωρείται καλή ηλικία για αναπαραγωγή, θα προτιμούσα να ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερα για σιγουριά. Επίσης όταν προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή, θα πρέπει να έχουν ένα σταθερό σημείο στο χώρο (ή μέσα ή έξω) στο οποίο να υπάρχει ησυχία και να μην βλέπουν πολύ κόσμο καθώς στρεσσάρονται εύκολα όταν έχουν αυγά και νεοσσούς. 

Διάβασε και αυτό το άρθρο: Αναπαραγωγή παραδείσιων πουλιών συντροφιάς, θα σου φανεί σίγουρα χρήσιμο στην πρώτη σου αναπαραγωγή!  :Happy:

----------


## Zizu

Πολύ χρήσιμο το άρθρο! 
Επομένως, το αφήνω προς το παρόν και από Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο που θα έχει φτιάξει ο καιρός και θα μπορώ να τα έχω σταθερά έξω, βάζω μπροστά την αναπαραγωγή :-) 
Βλέπω το καλοκαίρι αν όλα πάνε καλά να είμαι με 5-6 ζεμπρακια και μου αρέσει που ήθελα και budgie! 

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 6P μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αν τα έχεις έξω σταθερά, καλύτερα από τέλος Μαρτίου να έχει ζεστάνει κάπως ο καιρός. Αν δέσει το ζευγάρι σου Γιώργο και τα πάνε καλά στην αναπαραγωγή, θα έχεις περισσότερα από 6 ζεμπράκια!

----------


## Zizu

Καλησπέρα, το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ο αρσενικός γίνεται επιθετικός για κάποιο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και είτε την κυνηγάει είτε την τσιμπάει και το θηλυκό κελαηδάει διαφορετικά. Μετά είναι όλα οκ, τρώνε/κοιμούνται μαζί, καθαρίζονται κλπ
Λέτε να τα χωρίσω ή είναι λόγω ζευγαρώματος?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ε ναι. Νομίζω όλα στο παιχνίδι του φλερτ είναι. Μπορεί απλά ρο θηλυκό να μην είναι ακόμα έτοιμο και να την κυνηγά ο νεαρός.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ερώτημά σου μεταφέρθηκε από το θέμα: Νέος στον κόσμο των zebra σε νέο θέμα.

Γιώργο και εγώ συμφωνώ με την Μαργαρίτα. Έχεις κάνει κάποια προετοιμασία; Έβαλες φωλιά στο κλουβί;

----------

